# i uninstalled origin and now my games are all gone.



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

so i was having problems with my sims medieval game with it not installing so i uninstalled origin and reinstalled it. Now my games are all gone and when i try to redeem the ones i bought on origin it says cannot reddem here go to sims website.

Help me please.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> so i was having problems with my sims medieval game with it not installing so i uninstalled origin and reinstalled it. Now my games are all gone and when i try to redeem the ones i bought on origin it says cannot reddem here go to sims website.
> 
> Help me please.



If you logged in to your origin account(the one that owned the sims) your games will be there. and you can just redownload it.

mind posting a screenshot of your Origin's game library section?

edit: if you bought a game from shady sites/people online, you were most likely scammed


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

when i click my games it comes up and has 2 little boxes one saying store and one saying redeem code and sry but i cant post a picture and there not there


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> when i click my games it comes up and has 2 little boxes one saying store and one saying redeem code and sry but i cant post a picture and there not there



Did you buy it online? from origin? from where? did you buy the retail version? (the one with a Box and Discs)


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

i bought it from origin the deluxe pack and i even had some games i bought retail on there but i dont care about those

i think when i uninstalled it the games i bought online were only downloaded, but there not there now


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> i bought it from origin the deluxe pack and i even had some games i bought retail on there but i dont care about those
> 
> i think when i uninstalled it the games i bought online were only downloaded, but there not there now



As long as you bought the game on the same account, The game should be there even if it is Uninstalled, with a "Ready To Download" Button


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

how do u take a picture so i can show u they arent there now but i still have the redeem codes


i can still play 1 game with the short cut on my desktop the sims medieval but the pirtaes and nobles expasion packs are gone


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> how do u take a picture so i can show u they arent there now but i still have the redeem codes



press the printscreen button, open paint then press ctrl+v or paste it, then save it



zoraswiftfox911 said:


> i can still play 1 game with the short cut on my desktop the sims medieval but the pirtaes and nobles expasion packs are gone



Look the the sims medieval box on origin, then click i, I believe the expansions should pop up at the bottom


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

how do u post it 
?


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

the sims medieval box isn't there.... theres a short cut on my desktop, the sims medieval launcher and thats how i play


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> http://C:\Users\zora sage\Pictures\untitled
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my.. 

on where you type your post, click go advanced beside the post button. you should see a bigger text box with more options.. 

click the paperclip icon. a window will pop up. click "choose file" then select the picture file you've just taken.. click upload. 

when done, click the downwards arrow beside the paperclip icon mentioned previously and click the picture. Click "submit reply"


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

the first one is origin and the secand my desktop


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

By the looks of it, the account you are using "killerangel931" has no games, are you sure you bought the game with that account??


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

i can give u the redeem code for those 2 games

do u think if i give costomer support those 2 codes they'll give me back my games?
propably not


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> i can give u the redeem code for those 2 games
> 
> do u think if i give costomer support those 2 codes they'll give me back my games?
> propably not



No don't give me the code, its yours only, do not give it to anyone.

click Origin on the top, then Redeem Product Code..., then type the code


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

just tryed doesn't work


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> just tryed doesn't work



What did it say?


----------



## erocker (Dec 25, 2012)

EA/Origin Help Center: https://help.ea.com/en/origin?sso_redirect=1


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

i already tried that but theres nothing on there and it says that code is already in use


----------



## Frick (Dec 25, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> By the looks of it, the account you are using "killerangel931" has no games, are you sure you bought the game with that account??



This this this.


----------



## erocker (Dec 25, 2012)

You should send them an email, or wait until tomorrow when someone is around. I don't know of anything you can do at this moment... Unless you forgot your original account name, try to remember it.

You mentioned that you would give the codes to someone else.. Have you done that already? Have you done anything that could give EA/Origin any reason to remove your games?


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks guys i fixed it thank you for ur help


----------



## erocker (Dec 25, 2012)

Magic? Or, something else fixed it?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome back erocker.


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

okay another quick question my sims medieval game didn;t download properly because i cant download the pirates and nobles. i cant uninstall it because its not installed?
this was the reason why i uninstalled origin in the first place.
and in orin its download and installed im sooo confused


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> okay another quick question my sims medieval game didn;t download properly because i cant download the pirates and nobles. i cant uninstall it because its not installed?
> this was the reason why i uninstalled origin in the first place.
> and in orin its download and installed im sooo confused



right click. repair install


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

where in origin or....


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> where in origin or....



right click the the sims medieval box in origin


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

it doesn't say it just wait theres more


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 25, 2012)

*I had this problem once in origin beta*. You can chat online with the tech support in Origin, they will help (at least they helped me).

Never give out the codes to anyone because if somebody redeem those games, it will be very hard for you to get them back (you gonna need to present proof of purchase) , so just talk to support.


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

i have my email open with the code and the reciept with proof i bought it


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> i have my email open with the code and the reciept with proof i bought it



If any of your games are still missing or gone (all of them was gone for me when I had this problem), support will give them back to you. Just chat with somebody, and ask them nicely to help.


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

and its not that but everytime i try to install the pirates and nobles pack it says i need to install the medieval first but on origin it said install so i installed the medieval but the installshield wizard stopped responding so i closed it then it said the game was good to go
then it always says software update avalible everytime i open up the launcher then when its done loading this happened [picture]
 |
 |
\/


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> and its not that but everytime i try to install the pirates and nobles pack it says i need to install the medieval first but on origin it said install so i installed the medieval but the installshield wizard stopped responding so i closed it then it said the game was good to go



Installation problems and missing games are two different problems, just get all the games back first imo.

- Are you running origin and the installations as administrator (right click - run as administrator)?
- Do you have enough space on the drive you are trying to install to?
- Be advised that installations can hang for quite a long time on certain configurations, so don't just terminate them after a minute, wait a little more.


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

i already have all the games back


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

She got the games back, i think its now just a installation problem, 

If you don't mind redownloading., Click the start button, Select control panel then select "uninstall a program", find your games there and uninstall it. restart origin and redownload the whole game.

honestly its much better if you look for help at Origin's help center. https://help.ea.com/en/origin?sso_redirect=1


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

and its really hard to call customer support when u r a 13 year old girl with very strick parents who hate having you on your computer all day


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

okay thats just it, its not in the uninstall window here

yet it on my desktop and i can play it.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 25, 2012)

You don't have to call.. support is in the origin menu, 
- press help
-- origin help
--- live chat (at the top)

So the problem is that you can't install a game?


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

pretty much ill try that


----------



## zoraswiftfox911 (Dec 25, 2012)

of course they dont have live chat today its Christmas!!!
ill try tommorrow


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> of course they dont have live chat today its Christmas!!!
> ill try tommorrow



okay good luck and merry christmas!


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 25, 2012)

zoraswiftfox911 said:


> of course they dont have live chat today its Christmas!!!
> ill try tommorrow



It's hard to help without more information :/. I Googled some for you and it seems that many has installation problems with Medieval, so it might be the game and not your system. Try to *manually delete* all files related to that game, run origin in XP compatibility mode (right click on origin icon - properties - Compatibility - check run this program in compatibility mode for: Windows XP (service pack 3)) and reinstall the game. (Don't forget to clear out compatibility mode after the installation)

Please don't do this if you don't know system stuff well, better wait what the support has to say about your problem, and Merry Christmas


----------



## EiSFX (Dec 25, 2012)

Also running regedit and going in to the right section you might be able to just delete the reg entry for medieval them you might be able to install it cuz it will act like the game isen't even there well at least something to that effect


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 25, 2012)

Fuck EA fuck Origin, they say i need to be online to login, but i am online, i made a topic on there retarted forum, and some random user just lold at it
so i deleted origin and battefield 3, im no longer buying anny none steam game


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 26, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Welcome back erocker.



Yes welcome back buddy.


----------

